# Dissolved Oxygen



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Do any of you test for dissolved oxygen? I plan to add this test for our lake. I am testing a 150 acre lake.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

In my opinion, if you have some weeds, or aeration, you should not have to test for this. I wouldn't bother unless your have fish dieing off. It is a hard thing to test for also because by the time you get your sample to a testing facility, the dissolved oxygen would have changed in the container offering up a false reading. Again, that's just my 2 cents worth.


----------

